

Visual Studio 2010 Beta 1 Screenshots - blumenkraft
http://nesteruk.org/blog/post/Visual-Studio-2010-Beta-1-Screenshots.aspx

======
ScottWhigham
Looks slick. I'm not sure that I need a slick editor though; I need a
functional editor. I haven't DL'ed yet but I'm interested to see if they've
made my life better, worse, or the same lol. All they have to do to make it
better is to speed it up.

------
tokipin
that 'show body' thing looks like Slickedit (<http://www.slickedit.com>) which
is a self-called "source editor" and has Vim and Emacs bindings. it supports a
bunch of languages. if i didn't use so many of the more advanced features of
Vim i would use Slickedit

